# 428 Oil Dipstick



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

How can I determine what length oil dipstick I need? My engine builder returned my engine with a new tube installed in the block and it is much shorter than the one that was in it. My old dipstick is way too long now, help!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the wrong dipstick as well. Can`t seem to find the right one.
I just put 5 qts in including filling the oil filter, then marked the new wrong dipstick at the point were it`s 1 qt low, then added the last qt and marked it at full. Still looking for the right dipstick yet.
I have a new outer tube that sticks into the block for a 389, can you tell how long your outer tube is that goes into the block?


----------



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

That's what I figured on doing if I couldn't find the correct one. Thanks Rukee


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe the tubes for AC cars are longer than the tubes for non-ac cars. By looking at your pre rebuild engine picture it looks like your car had AC.

You should be able to find a new tube and dipstick from an aftermarket supplier,


----------



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, the engine in the picture is a 428 out of a 69 Temepst I beleive and I agree. I think the dipsticks are longer in an A.C. car. My 65 was originally a factory equipped A.C. convertible. But since I'm not using the original block I guess it doesn't really matter. I just want a dip stick that doesn't hang out of the tube 8in. I'm gathering parts for an original 4bbl engine with A.C. but that is way down the road. Thanks Guys!


----------

